# Civil Rights Photographer - Bob Adelman :( News



## JacaRanda (Mar 21, 2016)

Iconic Civil Rights Photographer Bob Adelman Found Dead with Head Wound


----------



## terri (Mar 21, 2016)

He is an example of how photography alone, with a single image, could shed light on human issues to an uninformed public.   An iconic career, indeed.   Hopefully there is no foul play here, and may he rest in peace.


----------

